# wota' lotta' new members



## sundown (Jun 16, 2008)

hi, to all you new members
colpot,  flashingblade, MalanTina, aido, whiston31. 
and welcome to wildcamping, I've not been on line for a week or so 
so a belated welcome to you all
if I've missed any-one ,I apologies 
"feel free to give me a right rollicking"


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 16, 2008)

yea same from me, too many to keep up with welcome to all.


----------

